# leopard tortoise wanted



## sharon smith (Jan 18, 2010)

hi, looking for leopard tortoise, i already have one and would love annother one, its so hard trying to find one, any help be great im in fife scotland. thanks.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 18, 2010)

wow scotland, good luck in finding one.


----------



## sharon smith (Jan 18, 2010)

dmmj said:


> wow scotland, good luck in finding one.



WHAT CAN I SAY TO THAT LOL......... 

I HAVE ALREADY GOT A LEOPARD TORT AND IM CONFIDENT ILL GET ANNOTHER BUT THANKS FOR SPENDING YOUR TIME IN REPLYING IT PUTS UP MY PROFILE VIEWS LOL,


----------



## jblayza (Jan 26, 2010)

Wish I could help Sharon. Bump for a leo needed in Scotland.


----------



## terracolson (Jan 26, 2010)

Scotland huh? 

A quick google lead me to
http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseactio...ptiles/keyword-leopard+tortoise/a26d463f.html

maybe they might know


----------

